# What happens when NCT expiry is >1 year?



## rob oyle (8 Jan 2015)

The NCT on my car expired in March of last year. I'm going to put in for a test after the anniversary of the expiration as I believe that getting a date in advance of this will mean the NCT being backdated to March 2014. What if the car is tested in April 2015... is it unsafe to assume this will count through to March 2016? Has anyone any experience of this?


----------



## jpd (9 Jan 2015)

I purchased a used car from a garage with no NCT - the previous owner did not put the car through the NCT in Sep 2013. I purchased the car in Oct 2014 and got an NCT in Nov 2014 but it only runs up to Sep 2015 ie the original 2nd NCT.

Hard to say but you do run the risk of getting points if the car is stopped by police


----------



## Leo (9 Jan 2015)

Yes, the start date of the NCT validity period will be back-dated to the date last year when it fell due.


----------



## Quest (9 Jan 2015)

FYI - I put a car thorugh NCT in November 14,   Car is over 10 years old (2003) and NCT had expired in January '13.

Successfully passed NCT  22/11/14 - and was shocked when I was given an NCT Certificate up to Jan 2016!!

Not sure if it was a mistake, obviously I said nothing and promptly made my exit.....


----------



## rob oyle (9 Jan 2015)

Quest said:


> FYI - I put a car thorugh NCT in November 14,   Car is over 10 years old (2003) and NCT had expired in January '13.
> 
> Successfully passed NCT  22/11/14 - and was shocked when I was given an NCT Certificate up to Jan 2016!!
> 
> Not sure if it was a mistake, obviously I said nothing and promptly made my exit.....



Any point in asking where you went???

For the record, I went to the same test centre 3 weeks apart for two NCTs last year - the first failed me on the left-hand headlamp not being aligned and an imbalance in the handbrake. When I got the light realigned and the handbrake sorted I was failed the second time for the RIGHT-HAND headlamp not being aligned, even though it was well within limits the first time, three weeks before. A money making exercise?!? Perish the thought!


----------



## vandriver (10 Jan 2015)

If the date you take the NCT is within 3 months of the date that the NCT would have expired,you get a full NCT from when the NCT would have expired.If you take it less than 9 months (or 21 months if the car is less than 10) you will get only 3 months NCT.


----------

